# Oops



## 40907

http://ports.co.za/news/news_2011_07_27_01.php

(Just scroll down a bit.)

I'm told this ship was on its way to the breakers but did not quite make it. Now aground north of Durban.


----------



## Ironingman

Some terrific photos of it, looking head-on at the bow.


----------

